# Surf Report Tues am



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Left The Woodlands at 4:30am, in the water at 6:30. Fished beachfront about 5 miles west of Galveston near Pirates Beach. Water was fairly flat as I started off throwing tops. Had bait everywhere and a nervous mullet scattered here and there, just knew my spook was about to get blown up. NADA, threw tops another 30-40min and not a single blowup. Switched over to jigs and picked up 2 decent trout in 2 hours. The gaftop however were in thick, and readily thumpin my baits regardless of color. Water was sandy in close but cleaned up in the 3rd gut. If I'd had more time I prob would have moved closer to pass, but needed to be in Houston at 10:30, so had to head back. Wish the trout bite would have been better, I wouldn't be surprised if some guys do well on them this afternoon or tmrw, water was looking better as morning progressed. Didn't tear them up, but still enjoyed my first wet/surf wade of the year....like Arnold says, "I'll be back!"


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Have been impressed with my Texas Boys Billystix rod and the H20 reel combo, those Texas Waderstix rods are pretty sweet and there's not a better reel for the money than the $50 H20's Academy sells....excellent trout fishing setup.


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Forgot to mention this in my report...this morning while wading I had big schools of mullet passing by off and on for most of the morning. At one point I was about to cast and heard some commotion to my left, at exact moment I turned I saw and felt about a 3-4ft blacktip go past me and swam off. He actually bumped into my left hip. Talk about scaring the **** outta ya! I've had small sharks try and mess with trout on my stringer before, but never had one hit me, def reminded me to always be alert when wading the surf. Gotta be careful out there!


----------

